# Bluewater trip out of LA



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)




----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Good catch. Great video.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks man. It was my first trip in bluewater and already hooked. Need to go again!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

Awesome video! Looks like a great time.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great video.
Whyme


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I like that kinda fishin!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Fog Ducker said:


> Awesome video! Looks like a great time.


 
yeh! what he said.!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dern fine video.....all them fish and not a mahi is surprising!!! Unless I missed one! Nice mixed bag!!!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

we split our group between 2 boats. The other group found mahi both days. We saw one the first day but wouldnt eat. The other boat also caught a yellowfin the first day and lost a marlin the 2nd day. The 2nd day we rode out in a 50 foot viking and trolled for about 3 hours around some big rigs for marlin but no luck. we moved in closer to get our snapper limit and did find these.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

while bottom fishing..


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

That was one of the best videos I have ever seen. Thanks for posting!


----------

